# Stoned Hoods



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,
I just finished this kit. It was all fun and games untill it came time to attach the drivers right arm through the window. Some sheet styrene was used to close up the insides of the wheels. I used Alclad bright silver candy base and candy lemon yellow to paint it.





Els


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Boy, 'dere's sumthin' nasty comin' outta 'dem exhaust pipes! Very cool Els! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh man, beautiful job. Love this type of kit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Don't care anything for the kit, but you made it look pretty darn good! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great job on that Willys :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful finish. You should submit copies of your photos to the Alclad II website, so that they could be in their photo gallery.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It was a fun kit to work on.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very well done Els! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really like the color on the body and that dirty exhaust is really cool!
Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice job all around! This kit is such a step up from the "Eye gone wild" kit of Franco's. I'm a big fan of his work, and it's nice to see someone who really knows how to follow in Ed Roth's footsteps in designing kool kustom monsters! I have one in progress as well, but a long way to go! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Tim,
I agree, I had no interest in the Eye Gone Wild kit, but I am interested in cars with monsters. Good luck with getting the arm attached. I am not sure how far along you are but I thought about trying to attach the arm to the body but not the fingers to see if the hand would fit through the window without them. It would be easier to attach and putty the fingers than to try to get the arm through the window.


----------

